# Duro Tires



## Dabmansr (Mar 18, 2005)

28RSS 2004 Outback, 1500 miles, I am seeing excessive tire wear on the outer edge of the tires on the rear axle. I have kept the tires inflated at 45-50 psi, have only ran on good roads. The front axle tires do not show any excessive wear. Any ideas?? I also experienced two flats on the curb side of the trailer. both flats were caused by the valve stem rotting and breaking. Replaced the valve stems and filled the tires with air, no other leaks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rear tires of dual axle trailers are scrubbed very hard when making turns. If you want to see what I mean find a big parking lot and drive real slow in a circle and it will surly scare you to see the rear wheels sliding around the turn.

If you do a lot of twisty roads or have to make many hard tight turns to your favorite camp site then that is what is causing the wear.

If you think it is too bad rotate the rear tires to the front and just keep an eye on them.


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi, I'm not a Duro Tire fan but look at your rear axle when the TT is hitched as it would be going down the road. If the front axle is carring more weight that the rear axle It will wear the outside edges of your tires. Here's the reason why, all spring type trailer axles have a preset bow to them so the tire will ride even when loaded. A quik easy way to see if the TT is loaded properly is to look at the equalizer bar between the tires. If the aft end of the forward spring sets closer to the frame than the forward end of the aft spring, then the front axle is carrying more weight than the rear axle. A hitch coupler that is too low will cause this, you know that to much weight on the bumper look. This will unload the rear axle and cause the tires to wear the outside tread. If the equalizer bar looks the other way then you have too much weight on the rear of your TT, either way can be corrected with a little work. I got 2 years of no trouble from my Duro tires, I just replaced them with ST215/75/14 Good Year marathon radials. the 215's have 150lbs greater load capacity than the 205's per tire, that is 600lbs of safety margine added and didn't have to buy new wheels or flip the axles.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Another thing you might want to look at is your tire pressure. 45-50 seems a little light. I suspect the side of your tires will say that the max load capability of the tire is reached at 65 psi. That does not mean that you should automatically pump them up to 65 psi, but you should pump them up to whatever is needed for what you are carrying. You should be able to get an inflation table from Duro by sending an e-m to [email protected] and requesting one. Then just follow the table for whatever weight the individual tires are carrying.


----------



## Dabmansr (Mar 18, 2005)

[The side wall of the Duro F78-14ST tires indicate a max tire pressure of 50psi. So I run them between 45 and 50 psi.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The tire upgrade mod is my next adventure after I adjust financially to my new TV mod....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> The side wall of the Duro F78-14ST tires indicate a max tire pressure of 50psi. So I run them between 45 and 50 psi.


That's where they should be then. I thought you probably had the same tires as me, but apparently not. Mine run at 65 psi max and, like you, I run just slightly less as I'm well below gross for the rig.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Load Range C tires are all 50 psi. All Load Range D tires carry 65 psi. For best performance and safety inflate fully.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> For best performance and safety inflate fully.


That's what I used to think as well, but while doing some research on something totally unrelated, I ran across several links suggesting that is not the case. So I did some additional research. Some RV people are suggesting you go as far as to get individual tire weights on an RV and then pressurize the tires on each axle based on the requirement of the tire carrying the heaviest load on that axle. Ideally, you would want to correct the problem so both tires are carrying an equal amount. Apparently, the reason for this is due to the extreme side pressures that RV tires experience. Goodyear, and I'm sure the other manufacturers as well, put out a load table  of how much pressure should be in the tire for a given weight. I wish I had my original reference that talked about the subject, but I have lost it.

---- time passes by ----

I found it! Here is the reference where they talk about load/inflation tables and weighing tires individually. Anderson Article


----------

